# My First FOTD(s) Ever!!!!  =)



## sassygirl224 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey Everyone!  I joined Specktra a few months ago, and I've just been lurking and watching everyone else post pics of their makeup, and I finally got the courage to post some of MINE.  Sooo, constructive criticism is very welcome!  I would love to get any tips to improve my makeup.  Here are a few pics of some makeup that I've done about a month ago.  The colors look more vibrant in person, the flash on my camera washed out the colors a bit, sorry















I think this was what I used

*Eyes*
MAC Pigment in Violet All Over Lid, Wet
EM Mystic Night mineral eyeshadow in crease
NYX Ocean on lower lashline
MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack
CG Lash Exact

*Face*
EM Foundation in Med. Beige
EM Concealer in Multi Tasking
EM Blush in Apple

*Lips*
Maybelline Wetshine Fusion in Glossy Grape
can't remember the lipliner

heres another look














*Eyes*
NYX Ocean all over Lid
NYX Aqua on inner lid
MAC Carbon in crease and outer V
MAC Fluidline in blacktrack
CG Lash Exact
  there might have been more, but it was a while ago

*Face*
EM Foundation in Med. Beige
EM Concealer in Multi Tasking
EM Blush in Apple


----------



## Jayne (Jan 1, 2007)

wow, that's perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you have a great skin !!!!


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 1, 2007)

Ooh gorgeous!  Love your brow shape, too.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 1, 2007)

wow, beautiful looks


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, they're both really pretty, I, as I'm sure others too, would love to know what you used!


----------



## Dana72 (Jan 1, 2007)

love the second look  - great


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 1, 2007)

very nicely done! i love the 2nd look


----------



## star1692 (Jan 1, 2007)

you are amazing girl!!!!!!!!! love the m/u and wow those eyebrows!


----------



## Saints (Jan 1, 2007)

Truly gorgeous, your brows are amazing


----------



## snowkei (Jan 1, 2007)

Pretty


----------



## oddinary (Jan 1, 2007)

wow! you have amazing blending skills! i love the last look - your brows and your skin!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 1, 2007)

Moved thread to Say Cheese forum per FOTD Guidelines. 


You're  gorgeous.


----------



## Ambi (Jan 1, 2007)

Love the second one, blues/teals are so pretty on brown eyed people :]


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 1, 2007)

Very pretty. Love both looks.


----------



## angelica (Jan 1, 2007)

love them both!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you so much girls!  I edited my post, and made a list of what I used.  I don't remember all of them to be exact.


----------



## Miss Jo (Jan 2, 2007)

I love your liner above your eyelashes, its really nice, I can't seem to get mine that perfect and straight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## katisha (Jan 3, 2007)

Gorgeous. Can this be moved back to FOTD section since it now includes products used?


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katisha* 

 
_Gorgeous. Can this be moved back to FOTD section since it now includes products used?_

 

i was wonderin the same


----------



## Pei (Jan 3, 2007)

Perfecto. I love the blues.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 3, 2007)

They're both great! You're really pretty =]


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 3, 2007)

these are so nice, all elements (skin, blending, even your pretty brows) look great!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow these are both very pretty!  Please post more


----------



## snexce (Jan 7, 2007)

wow that is gorgeous makeup!  please post more


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm with everyone, post more! You're skin is great, brows are impeccable and you've got skills.
I'd love to see a tutorial for the smokey eye!


----------



## katisha (Jan 7, 2007)

Glad to see this back in FOTD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do pretty much the same eyeliner style but in browny colours. Love your application, it is absolutely stunning.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 7, 2007)

gorgeous pics-your blending is beautiful!


----------



## Lizz (Jan 7, 2007)

i love it! Please do a full tutorial on the last loook


----------



## Trina_W. (Jan 7, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## Emmi (Jan 7, 2007)

Love those both!!


----------



## Daligani (Jan 7, 2007)

OMG both are sooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 7, 2007)

beautiful skin!  *sigh*  I am so jealous!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow - I love it!!!! You did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 7, 2007)

aww, thank you all!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 7, 2007)

very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the second one!! the blues bring out your eyes!!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 7, 2007)

you're gorgeous && make up is fantastic


----------



## lipshock (Jan 7, 2007)

You have gorgeous, flawless skin.

I love both looks, but the Ocean colour really brings out the intensity of your eyes!  Quite lovely.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 8, 2007)

Very pretty, your makeup is flawless! Please post more!


----------



## User67 (Jan 8, 2007)

So gorgeous, you have some skills girl!


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 8, 2007)

very pretty 
I like them both


----------



## micky_mouse (Jan 8, 2007)

your lips in the first look i love them and those combos you did looks great what did you use for your eyebrows.....i want your eyebrows they perfect!


----------



## user79 (Jan 8, 2007)

Your brows are razor sharp! So nice.


----------



## faifai (Jan 8, 2007)

Perfect brows! I especially like the blue look, it makes your eyes stand out.


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jan 8, 2007)

I am jealous of your blending skills!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 10, 2007)

Gorgeous, I love all the looks,they look flawless.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 10, 2007)

Both looks are flawless. Very nice.


----------



## Eoraptor (Jan 11, 2007)

That's amazing in all areas, especially the shadow blending in the second look.  Keep em coming!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 11, 2007)

pretty and flawless!


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 11, 2007)

beautiful look


----------



## SHARKIA (Jan 11, 2007)

Very Cute


----------



## milamonster (Jan 11, 2007)

girl these are beautiful!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 21, 2007)

the first is my fav! you're got a great face =)


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 22, 2007)

very pretty looks


----------



## FabWineTastings (Aug 22, 2007)

I absolutely love your smokey blue look!!


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 22, 2007)

I love your brows!


----------



## janwa09 (Aug 26, 2007)

I absolutely love the second look! It looks like it was done by a pro


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 26, 2007)

very nice


----------



## logan44103 (Aug 26, 2007)

what the heck took you so long to post....these are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!
Your blending is outstanding as well. I love them both and hope to see more


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 27, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## kayluv (Aug 27, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## _Drugz (Aug 27, 2007)

These are lovely and your skin and brows are flawless!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 27, 2007)

Gorgeous!! Esp the 2nd look :-D


----------



## pichima (Aug 27, 2007)

everything looks perfect, skin, brows, blending... 






 please post more!!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2007)

amazing! ur make up is perfect


----------



## sassygirl224 (Aug 28, 2007)

i dunno why this post came up from a while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for all the sweet comments everyone!  i will try and post more FOTD's


----------



## syannaa (Aug 28, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------

